# Marzocchi Z1 fork owners..tell me how you like em??



## 2farfwd (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

*not much to tell*

My Z1 has worked great for me. No troubles, changing the oil was easy. It just does its job so I dont think about it really. Smooth, stiff and plush.


----------



## nermol (Jan 14, 2004)

*03 Z1 Sl*

If I had to make my choice again I would go with the Talas. Fox's are just so darn smooth.


----------



## JDigga (Jan 22, 2004)

*Very good product*

I had the SL version and hated it. I found it topped out very harshly. To remedy that i had to pump what I considered to be too much air into the shock and then it got harsh. (this is just my opinion, not gospel) I then got the 03 Z1 FR and i'm still loving it. I changed to the X-heavy springs (relatively easy job) and all has been well. Recently I changed the oil (also easy thanks to the guys @ zoke who emailed me excellent instructions) So I say go with it.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

2farfwd said:


> Thanks!


Had an 2001 Z1 for 2 1/2 years. On my Bullit for 2 then on my Instigator for a few months. Sold it to a buddy who's using it on his new Heckler. The thing was/is truly bombproof. Changed seals once. Never leaked. Rarely bottomed. The only drawback was the flexyness of it. But hey, that was 2001.

Now I have an 2003 Z1 and it is everything the 01 was except it's super stiff. I love it. Great adjustments, super plush, it's got it all. I'm running an 8" rotor on the QR version and it's taking it without a wink.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Z1 is working well*



2farfwd said:


> Thanks!


I have an '03 Z1 FR SL on my FS bike and it works well. I opted for the MX Pro 105 for my SS and it's also a great fork. You can hardly go wrong with a zoke.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*02 Z1 Wedge*

Never had a problem, works perfectly. I want to get two, one for my other bike and one for my wife's Kona.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I had a drop off 02 for 2 years and liked it, I am 270ish and the one thing I really did not like was how much it flexed . I really noticed it while braking, you could look down and see it flexng backwards. I am getting a duall crown next, no more singlecrown till I lose some weight.


----------



## ken50397 (Mar 23, 2004)

*What about too much travel?*



2farfwd said:


> Thanks!


All,

I am considering buying a Z1 dropoff II because of stregth/weight/cost, but I worry that the length will really change my bike handling. I am 270 and going down with an 80mm that Manitou will not rebuild. I was considering a Zoke becasue of the great reputation, but I don't do sick drops (3 to 4 at most). I mainly ride aggressive cross country, but I want a really stiff/strong fork that I can actually ride up hill. Oh yeah, I don't have a huge amount of beans either.

I was hoping that Zoke would have a 100 or 110 mm kit.

Ideas.

Thanks,

Ken.


----------



## pbl (Feb 22, 2004)

Love my Z1 Bomber, 5" of plush travel. Those who see flex have an over active imagination!


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

pbl said:


> Love my Z1 Bomber, 5" of plush travel. Those who see flex have an over active imagination!


Just FYI, this thread is over two and a half years old. If you really want to talk about Z1's you could probably start a new thread, I don't think anyone will mind. 

Patrick


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

wickerman1 said:


> Never had a problem, works perfectly. I want to get two, one for my other bike and one for my wife's Kona.


me too 2002 Z-1 wedge....lasted and lasted then I sold it.......I now have the 06 Z-1 lite w/ETA and that thing is amazing ....even without heavy springs


----------



## ramazz (Oct 29, 2005)

*06 Z1 Sl*

I have a Z1 SL on my Moment and its buttery smooth. I'm 220 pounds and have used it on downhill and some drops at Panorama in B.C. without any issues.

Love the fork, would definitely buy again.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

write up

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=203577


----------



## Stinky Wiz (Jan 27, 2004)

Z-1 owns. Had 99 Model for mucho years and still have it under my bed. The stanchions got ground down by an errant bushing eventually. If I had a bike with a short enough headtube, I'd hunt down a new stanchion and bushings and mount her up. Needed Xtra heavy springs.

Have 2 04 model Z-1's on a Kona and Heckler. Both working strong although one was purchased a year before the other and shows it in the stanchion wear. Also, I tried converting to a heavy spring in one, but found that they clunked after that and you could feel the spring move around and rub inside. I switched out one spring for the stock and it improved but still not perfect. The ETA switch on the same fork is also amiss...it still works but the throw is different than it used to be (Same 90 degrees but different angle and no stop to let you know). The other without any mods works perfect and ain't gettin' touched.

Use the Air preload to get the right spring rate if possible.

Gonna retire one of them (the problem child) for an AM SL that a buddy is selling to me for cheap. I've been on every ride that fork has so I'm not worried.

I'd get a new Z-1 but no extra dige for it or the thru-axle front wheel!

Zokes are the best. Forever. Only lame model I had was the XC-500 I bought back in '94 with it's skinny stanchions and leaky seals. But that was then.... 2 and a half inches..."I fart in your general direction!"


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Ive got an 05 Z.1 FRIII on my bike that I got about a month ago Now my fork experience has been limited on longer travel forks since I just got into Freeriding this season but I have to say that the Spinner Ammo fork that got replaced by the bomber doesnt even compare to the feel/smoothness of the Bomber. The other sorta long travel fork I had was an 02 or 03 RS Psylo with U-turn from 80-130mm but since it was on a more XC oriented bike it was usually set on the lower end of that spectrum. But the Bomber feels more lively than the Psylo as well.


----------



## perryc (Nov 21, 2008)

Any advice where to get the seal kit? I called MARZOCCHI in Valencia and they are selling it for $40 and I think $20 for the 7.5 wt shock oil. Then I found this store online and they have it for half the cost.
http://www.enduroforkseals.com/index.html
Any suggestions? And can you use silicone oil in place of the shock oil that they nomally sell?


----------



## Lealamb (Sep 26, 2008)

i have an what i think is an 05 drop off z1 2. has anyone put springs in both sides versus just the left side how it comes stock? where can i find cheap springs? any help/advice would be great.


----------

